
Replay in biological and artificial neural networks - Melchizedek
https://deepmind.com/blog/article/replay-in-biological-and-artificial-neural-networks
======
mark_l_watson
This is an interesting article, but when I read:

> RL researchers have continued to study the possibilities around imagination
> replay

I think of what is for me the “holy grail” of AI research and development:
counter factual reasoning. I think Gary Marcus has it right: “Computer systems
need to understand time, space and causality. Right now they don’t.“ To me,
causality and counter factual reasoning are similar in that when we get one
working we will get the other.

------
hadsed
Link doesn't work on mobile?

